# Doe Recently Kidded Now Has Diarrhea - Need Some Help



## Jed (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, last October I bought 2 Kiko doelings that were 7 months old. The breeder told us not breed them until 18 months. Much to my surprise one of them dropped 2 kids yesterday morning. They were not exposed to our Billy, and I'm sure there was just a mix up where they came from, no big deal. The momma has been well fed and always seemed to be in good health. The kids seem to be alert and nursing. Obiviously the doe is shocked, she ate good yesterday, but appeared sluggish today and not eating that I could tell. I decided to get some Nutridrench from TSC after doing some research online. Tonight we noticed she had a bad case of diarrhea. I'm thinking it could be a couple things. I have been feeding all of my goats a mix of medicated pellets from TSC and cracked corn. Yesterday, in haste I gave her mostly cracked corn. I was just concerned about her getting plenty to eat, and after doing more research online realize that was not the best thing to do. Also, read some that the Nutridrench may be contributing to the diarrhea. I have also recently switched some of the hay, from a rough cloverly mixture to a more fine grass type hay.

Again, we were caught a little off guard with all this. Based upon what I've read, it sounds we need to cut out the grain/cracked corn for now. Do you think this will just pass or should I do anything else at this point? Thanks.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well she needs the grain to produce milk so I wouldn't cut it out completely. Just go back to what she is use to amount wise and cut back on the cracked corn. Give 10-20cc of Pepto to firm up her stools. Also I recommend you get a fecal done to be sure parasites don't play a part. 

Its not uncommon for new mothers to have softer stools after kidding so as long as it isn't runny then she should be fine in no time with the above mentioned changes.


----------



## Jed (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank You, I cut out the cracked corn and left her some of the pellets this morning. She still doesn't seem to be eating though. Very lethargic, but is letting the kids nurse and they appear healthy, although a little smaller than they probably should be. I've seen her drinking quite a bit and changed out to some fresh water, she may be dehydrated as well. I will have to try the Pepto. Should I cut out the Nutridrench as well, it says you can give every 8 hours?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a temp on her....

Give electrolytes...

I agree.. get a fecal on her....

Did she drop her afterbirth?

Does she have a foul odor coming from her vulva?

She May have milk fever coming on .... but... we need a temp first.. to determine which way to handle this... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Give 30cc of calcium French. It burns so expect her not to like it. But this will really help her


----------

